# Question about my pups ears



## fellowtom (May 8, 2011)

My GSD pup is now 3 months old. His ears popped up about 2 weeks ago. Today his ears were both floppy. I have read that during teething the ears go back and forth, so maybe its nothing. Also, yesterday we took a pretty long hike, so maybe he is just worn out. AND he also has a friend that sometimes bites his ears when they play. Is there anything to be concerned about here? I want nothing more than a healthy pup.

Thanks everyone


----------



## BGSD (Mar 24, 2011)

I have a similar concern too. 

<----- The ears on my pup were up since 10 weeks, then at 16 weeks or so his right ear became floppy, tilting to the left. Hopefully it is the teething!


----------



## zyppi (Jun 2, 2006)

if they were up, I'd feel pretty confident that they will go up and stay up.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

my dog ears did the ear dance (up down and all around)
untill he was 5 months old.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ears-up/136570-8-9-10-weeks-old-ears-not-up.html


----------



## BGSD (Mar 24, 2011)

I just hope I haven't broken his ear somehow.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

normal. give him things to chew on to help strengthen the muscles and cottage cheese in his food can help.


----------



## SamTheDog (Apr 4, 2011)

Sam is now almost 16 weeks. Ears were up and down until about 2 weeks ago, now are up solid. They will probably fall back down when he starts teething. Nothing to worry about. I worried too much, and I'm sure I'll worry again when they fall back down. I'll just keep updating my thread to help out others.


----------

